# Wright Says 'Them Jews' Won't Let Obama Talk to Him



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wright Says 'Them Jews' Won't Let Obama Talk to Him*

FOXNews - ‎10 hours ago‎
The Rev. Jeremiah Wright says he doesn't have any regrets over his severed relationship with President Obama. In a racially charged interview, the Rev.
Rev. Wright says he doesn't regret severed ties with Obama Detroit Free Press

Rev. Wright: 'Them Jews' keep me from Obama Chicago Sun-Times

And Obama Had ties to this man. Disgusting!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> And Obama Had ties to this man. Disgusting!


Yes....and also Rev. Pfleger....and Bill Ayers....


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Zionists*

*Oh ok, this make sit just fine "Reverend"..... *

*Rev. Wright: 'I Meant to Say Zionists, Not Jews'*

Friday, June 12, 2009 2:18 PM

*By:* Rick Pedraza Article Font Size  
"I misspoke," Rev. Jeremiah Wright, longtime mentor and pastor of Barack Obama's former Chicago church, told liberal radio host Mark Thompson Thursday. 
"I'm not talking about all Jews, all people of the Jewish faith," he backpedalled in trying to clarify his controversial comment from the day before that "them Jews" won't let President Barack Obama talk to him anymore. 
"I'm talking about Zionists." 
Wright, speaking on Sirius/XM's "Make it Plain," said his divisive remark was a flippant reference to Jewish authors and "historical" particulars. 
"I'm talking about facts, historical facts," he explained. "I'm not talking about emotionally charged words or the fact that like Jimmy Carter's book, that because he used the word that Jews use, 'apartheid,' he gets labeled anti-Semitic." 
Wright then criticized Israel. 
"They can jump on that phrase if they want to, but they can't undo history and they can't undo the fact of Jewish historians and Jewish theologians who write about what's going on, who write about the enormous influence that AIPAC (American Israel Public Affairs Committee) has on our government and on United States policy and the United Nations." 
Wright went on to compare his statement to that of Hillary Clinton who last year on the campaign trail "misspoke" when she said she had to evade sniper fire when she was visiting Bosnia as first lady. 
"Let me say like Hillary, I misspoke; let me just say: Zionists," he told Thompson. 
"I was walking from a worship service to my car, trying to talk rapidly, trying to explain, answer this guy, and trying to get him off the Barack Obama kick," Wright said. 
On Wednesday, Wight once again fanned the flames of controversy by telling columnist David Squires of the Daily Press that "them Jews won't let him talk to me. I told my baby daughter, he'll talk to me five years from now when he's a lame duck, or in eight years when he's out of office." 
He added: "They will not let him to talk to somebody who calls a spade what it is. I said from the beginning, he's a politician, I'm a pastor. He's got to do what politicians do." 
Wright also warned Obama Wednesday not to become a "puppet" of the "political machine" and the people around him. 
"The Jewish vote, the AIPAC vote that's controlling him, that will not let him send representation to the Darfur Review Conference, that's talking this craziness&#8230;because they're Zionists, they will not let him talk to someone who calls a spade what it is." 
After his remarks, Wright issued a press release stating he was "extremely disturbed and deeply saddened" that his comments once again "resurfaced this divisive debate" about his relationship with Obama, the Washington Post reports.

© 2009 Newsmax. All rights reserved.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What a fucking turd.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OK OK. So for some one who hates "******" and "Zionists", I would say judging from his skin tone, Rev. Wright is even whiter then Obama.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Zionists*



> *Rev. Wright: 'I Meant to Say Zionists, Not Jews'*
> 
> "I'm talking about Zionists."


Yup... Crazy man.


----------

